# Searing made easy



## Down n out (Mar 3, 2020)

I have gotten a ton of great info from this site and a novice to most of what is here with little to offer. But I may have finally found something to give back. I love Sous Vide but hated the searing process ( torches ,cast iron pans etc..) 500 maybe 700 degs. with a torch in a small area. That is until I started to use my charcoal starting chimney. I have found it to be one of the easiest and most uniform ways to get a great sear in no time at all. I am able to achieve temps. over 1000 deg. and a sear happens in seconds. No blotting excess moisture needed at those temps. it adds to the sear and it reduces the risk of over cooking. The only draw back is the cooking area is small but when it only takes 2 minutes to sear a steak you can do a bunch before they cool from the bath. Everyone has a chimney just put a grill rack over it and away you go. Well I hope this helps someone give it a try.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 3, 2020)

Great idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 3, 2020)

I tried all (I think) methods to sear my stakes after cooking them SV. I used chimney method and on the grill over charcoal and not exactly liked it - it took a little longer to sear stakes which cooked them to medium....  My preferable method still using a torch and second method is  very hot cast iron skillet  with very good result. It's only one issue with the skillet method - it is little  messy because I have to wash/clean a skillet and the stove surface. I planning to try a chimney method one more time though...


----------



## Down n out (Mar 3, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> I tried all (I think) methods to sear my stakes after cooking them SV. I used chimney method and on the grill over charcoal and not exactly liked it - it took a little longer to sear stakes which cooked them to medium....  My preferable method still using a torch and second method is  very hot cast iron skillet  with very good result. It's only one issue with the skillet method - it is little  messy because I have to wash/clean a skillet and the stove surface. I planning to try a chimney method one more time though...


Yeah thin cuts can be easily overcooked. I usually will put a little butter or non stick spray it seems to help the browning. Lately I just stick to thicker cuts.


----------



## Down n out (Mar 4, 2020)

One other solution is to reverse sear. I will do this with chicken and pork. I'll take them out of the freezer and sear them as soon as the outside is thawed but the center is still cold.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 4, 2020)

Down n out said:


> Yeah thin cuts can be easily overcooked. I usually will put a little butter


You are absolutely correct on this. That's is why  I cook 2" stakes - always. It's enough for me to eat on the day of cook and for two more sandwiches later in the week.        Always put some butter on stake before I vac seal it for SV.


----------

